# Kennt ihr das ...........



## Michael H (12. Sep. 2015)

wenn man in den Teich schaut und einen Bestimmten Koi sucht und ihn nicht findet ...?

Geht mir momentan so , suche schon seit 3 Tagen einen kleinen Ochiba Butterfly ( ca. 10 cm groß ) und find das kleine Kerlchen nicht .

Hatte den Reicher zu Besuch letzte Wochen , wer weiß wer weiß ........


----------



## Petta (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Michael H,
geht mir nicht anders.Ich suche seit Tagen meine __ Moderlieschen.
Keine Chance,also weitersuchen


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (12. Sep. 2015)

Gott sei dank nicht.
Ich habe ihm den Zugang verbaut.


----------



## Andre 69 (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallöle
Und wenn er jetzt das Bild sieht , kennt er den Weg

Ick bin aber auch stets am  zählen ! ​


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> wenn man in den Teich schaut und einen Bestimmten Koi sucht und ihn nicht findet ...?


Schon mal Skimmer und so abgesucht?


----------



## Patrick K (12. Sep. 2015)

Da hilft nur füttern , füttern , füttern ,  meine 70er haben es sehr schwer sich zu verstecken......

und der __ Reiher muss dann schon  ein Seeadler sein um den  Koi  rauszuholen 
mmmmmh 
ich vermute  die haben auch  schon zwei  Reiher gefressen 

salve Patrick


----------



## lotta (12. Sep. 2015)

Ich hatte neulich auch tagelang nach einem Minikoi gesucht.

Die können sich "so was von gut" verstecken 
und kommen zum Fressen erst dann raus, wenn Mensch endlich vom Teich weg ist.


Ich drücke Dir die Daumen Michael, 
dass das kleine Kerlchen wieder auftaucht und der __ Reiher die Lust verloren hat.

Bine


----------



## schilfgrün (12. Sep. 2015)

Unsere Elfriede und Odfried Fischer waren nach einem Besuch eines Fischreihers auch tagelang nicht zu sehen .


----------



## Alfii147 (12. Sep. 2015)

Wenn du ihn bei dir nicht mehr findest Micha, wird er wohl weg sein .. -.-
Hier auch schon passiert, 2 adulte Goldis (6 Jahre+) verschwunden. Dazu fehlte auch noch ein Koi knapp 10 cm (Hariwake)..
Gesucht und gesucht.. Hatte die Katze zu Besuch!


----------



## schilfgrün (12. Sep. 2015)

Gib die Hoffnung nicht auf - unsere Beiden tauchten auch nach einigen Tagen wieder auf.


----------



## Michael H (12. Sep. 2015)

Hallo
Ich Filter , Spaltsieb ist auch nichts , höchstens er ist durch die Pumpe gekommen und dreht im Trommler seine Runden .
Da werd ich morgen Früh als erstes nachsehn . Ansonsten hoff ich mal das er wieder Auftaucht .


----------



## troll20 (12. Sep. 2015)

Micha, war da nicht noch was mit einem oder zwei Rohren, durch den bzw unter dem kleinen Pflanzbereich?


----------



## Michael H (12. Sep. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Micha, war da nicht noch was mit einem oder zwei Rohren, durch den bzw unter dem kleinen Pflanzbereich?



Jap , die sind da , da hab ich aber was durch geschoben . Da ist er leider nicht drin .....


----------



## PeterW (12. Sep. 2015)

Hi Micha,

und was ist mir deinen kleinen unscheinbaren Falten?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Michael H (12. Sep. 2015)

PeterW schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> und was ist mir deinen kleinen unscheinbaren Falten?
> 
> ...


Auch schon alle durchsucht .....


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Sep. 2015)

regelmäßiges Füttern hilft.... wir nehmen Mehlwürmer...
und ich bin noch nicht ganz am Teich mit dem 'Schälchen',
schwups sind alle Fische da..... so kann ich immer kontrollieren,
ob sie unverletzt und ob auch noch alle da sind


----------



## krallowa (14. Sep. 2015)

Moin,

die letzte Koi die ich eingesetzt hatte waren nach 14 Tagen das erste Mal wieder zu sehen.
Bei mir sind allerdings auch so viele Verstecke das sich nahezu alle Fische auf einmal verstecken könnten.


----------



## Michael H (18. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

So hab meinen Ochiba gefunden .......
Da meine Pumpen ohne Pumpenkorb in der Pumpenkammer liegen hat er es durch einen Bodenablauf und Ohne Kopf duch dir Pumpe bis ins Spaltsieb geschaft .... 

Jaja ich weiß ist Schei..e , aber ohne die Pumpenkörbe geht der Schmutz um einiges Schneller aus dem System .


----------



## PeterW (18. Sep. 2015)

Hi Micha,

schade eigentlich, tut mir leid.
__ Reiher umsonst verdächtigt.

ruß
Peter


----------



## mitch (18. Sep. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> ... hat er es durch einen Bodenablauf und Ohne Kopf duch dir Pumpe bis ins Spaltsieb geschaft


das ist echt doof.

du sagtest doch neulich das du wieder mal was bauen willst - ein LH wäre da mein Vorschlag - dann kommt sowas auch nimmer vor


----------



## troll20 (18. Sep. 2015)

Tja Mitch Grundsätzlich richtig, aber dann würde er im Trommler Karussell fahren und sähe ähnlich aus.
Noch dazu ist ja sin Filter etwas höher über Teichniveau, so das mit einem LH nicht wirklich viel im Trommler ankommen würde


----------



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Tja Mitch Grundsätzlich richtig, aber dann würde er im Trommler Karussell fahren und sähe ähnlich aus.
> Noch dazu ist ja sin Filter etwas höher über Teichniveau, so das mit einem LH nicht wirklich viel im Trommler ankommen würde



Morsche 
So seh ich das Leider auch , egal ob Pumpe oder LH . Irgenwo im Filter  ist Schluß .
Alle Fische die länger im Teich sind Versuchen das erst gar nicht . Sobald aber neue dazu kommen die durch den BA Deckel passen kommt das LEIDER ab und an vor .......


----------



## mitch (19. Sep. 2015)

aber im LH ist kein schnell rotierender Häcksler, im TF könnte er zumindest überleben - ab und an sollte man da aber nachsehen.


----------



## troll20 (19. Sep. 2015)

Michael. du warst doch auch auf dem TT dieses Jahr oder nicht?


----------



## mitch (19. Sep. 2015)

ja klar, der Michael hätte aber schon die Möglichkeit / Platz einen LH unterzubringen


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Michael. du warst doch auch auf dem TT dieses Jahr oder nicht?


Ja war ich , warum .... 



mitch schrieb:


> ja klar, der Michael hätte aber schon die Möglichkeit / Platz einen LH unterzubringen



Momentan mütße der LH aber gute 40 cm schaffen .


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ja war ich , warum ....


Der Mitch Michael hat schon reagiert 


mitch schrieb:


> ja klar, der Michael hätte aber schon die Möglichkeit / Platz einen LH unterzubringen


Platz hat er gewiss, keine Frage. Aber die Entfernung vom Teich zum Trommler und zurück und dazu noch die Höhe. Obwohl mir die höhe viel höher vorkam.
Aber er plant ja schon den nächsten Teich und dann tobt er sich richtig aus, auf seinem Rasenfeld


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber er plant ja schon den nächsten Teich und dann tobt er sich richtig aus, auf seinem Rasenfeld



Morsche 

Tja , ich schon aber meine Regierung nicht ......


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Tja , ich schon aber meine Regierung nicht ......


 da musst du halt  &  &   vom Stapel lassen


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

Hallo

Hab eben nochmal Nachgemessen und es sind keine 40 cm sondern 60 cm wäre an Höhe zu Überwinden.

1. an der Pumpenkammer 30 cm ....
 
Und 2. noch mal 30 cm an der Verrohrung selbst ......( oberstes Rohr )


----------



## troll20 (20. Sep. 2015)

Tja Michael, 
wie war das doch gleich mit dem Baum der mittem im Teich steht. 
Erst durfte er nicht einmal angekratzt werden und jetzt hät er doch weg gekonnt


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

Tja das gibt wieder harte Verhandlungen . Wenn dann sowie so erst 2017 .


----------



## mitch (20. Sep. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> 60 cm wäre an Höhe zu Überwinden


, du müsstest deine IBC nur 60 cm tieferlegen


----------



## Michael H (20. Sep. 2015)

mitch schrieb:


> , du müsstest deine IBC nur 60 cm tieferlegen


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Ich häng das mal hier ran ...

Meine Fische kommen immer noch nicht hoch zum Fressen . Wenn sich dann mal einer Traut , ist das eher so eine Panik Attacke . Ganz langsam hochkommen zur Wasseroberfläche und mit einem schnellen Flossenschlag wieder nach unten .
Denke sie Schwimmen in etwa 0,5 - 1,0 m unter der Wasseroberfläche . Wenn es Sinkfutter gibt sind alle gleich am Start , gibts Schwimmfutter dauert es bestimmt 15 Minuten bis sich mal einer hoch traut .
Was kann das sein ...
Am Teich selbst wurde nichts Veränder't ...
Vielleicht war der __ Reiher ein paar mal da und deswegen kommen die Koi nicht hoch ...
Oder hat wer eine andere Vermutung ......


----------



## tosa (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

Hast du mal einen parasitären Abstrich gemacht? Wie hoch ist deine Wassertemperatur?


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Abstrich ist nichts gemacht worden .
( Shit hat ich ganz Bergessen zu schreiben ) 
Wassertemperatur pendelt aktuell Zwischen 13-14 Grad Nacht's und 15-16 Grad am Tag .
Heute war wieder gut Sonne aus dem Teich kann auch einwenig mehr sein .


----------



## tosa (15. Apr. 2016)

Hmmmm,

Ich würde mal ein bis zwei Fische fangen und nen Abstrich machen, insbesondere auf kiemenwurm, ist gerade die beste Zeit für....

Kann natürlich auch mit der Temperaturschwankungen zusammenhängen


----------



## muh.gp (15. Apr. 2016)

Hi Michael,

setz doch mal ein oder zwei Tage mit der Fütterung aus. Wirkt manchmal Wunder.

Sind sonst Auffälligkeiten zu sehen? Scheuern oder ähnliches?


----------



## LotP (15. Apr. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich häng das mal hier ran ...
> 
> Meine Fische kommen immer noch nicht hoch zum Fressen . Wenn sich dann mal einer Traut , ist das eher so eine Panik Attacke . Ganz langsam hochkommen zur Wasseroberfläche und mit einem schnellen Flossenschlag wieder nach unten .
> ...


Bei mir ist es genauso. Bzw war's vor zwei Wochen noch genauso.
Habe keine Reiher oder andere Räuber. Ich denke das ist einfach die Jahreszeit/ Temperaturen.

Jetzt, da ich langsam auf eine 70/30 Mischung vom Futter (Winter/Schwimmfutter) gehe, wirds langsam. Aber alle haben noch immer nicht Lust (schnell) an der Oberfläche zu fressen.
Fressen tun sie alle gut und kommen auch sofort ran. Nur sind halt einfach noch nicht so hungrig dass sie sich gleich drum streiten würden. Erst wird das Sinkfutter gefressen und wenn anschließend noch manche Appetit haben kommen sie langsam.
Ist einfach die Jahreszeit / Temperatur und völlig normal. Würde mir diesgezüglich nicht allzu viele Gedanke manchen.
(Es sei denn, die Situation war von 3-4 Wochen schon ganz anders und sie sind alle wie verrückt ans Schwimmfutter, dann hast vllt wirklich nen Reiherbesuch oder so gehabt. Aber ansonsen..)
... Abwarten und Tee trinken


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hmmmm,
> 
> Ich würde mal ein bis zwei Fische fangen und nen Abstrich machen, insbesondere auf kiemenwurm, ist gerade die beste Zeit für....
> 
> Kann natürlich auch mit der Temperaturschwankungen zusammenhängen


Hallo
Ich bekomm das nicht hin und zutrauen tu ich mir das auch nicht . Muß auch zugeben das ich noch nie einen Doc am Teich hatte . War bis jetzt noch nicht nötig .


muh.gp schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> setz doch mal ein oder zwei Tage mit der Fütterung aus. Wirkt manchmal Wunder.
> 
> Sind sonst Auffälligkeiten zu sehen? Scheuern oder ähnliches?



Nö nichts Auffälliges , alle ruhig am Schwimmen . Soweit ich sehe alle Fit .
Mal sehn vielleicht bekomm ich Morgen mal ein Video dazu hin 


LotP schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es genauso. Bzw war's vor zwei Wochen noch genauso.
> Habe keine __ Reiher oder andere Räuber. Ich denke das ist einfach die Jahreszeit/ Temperaturen.
> 
> Ist einfach die Jahreszeit / Temperatur und völlig normal. Würde mir diesgezüglich nicht allzu viele Gedanke manchen.
> ...


Hmmm mal sehn wie das weiter geht ....


----------



## mitch (15. Apr. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hmmm mal sehn wie das weiter geht ....


aber ned nur guggn, notfalls dann aber auch handeln.


----------



## tosa (15. Apr. 2016)

Naja Michael,

Den Abstrich könnte ich mit dir machen und auswerten, liegen nur etwas viel Kilometer dazwischen....

Ich schreibe dir mal ne pn.

Aber wenn sie nicht unbedingt abliegen, oder sich scheuern tendiere ich ersteinmal auf die Temperaturschwankungen.


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Aber wenn sie nicht unbedingt abliegen, oder sich scheuern tendiere ich ersteinmal auf die Temperaturschwankungen.


Hallo
Ne Ne da liegt keiner Faul rum und wie gesagt gescheuert wird auch nicht , zumindest wenn ich am Teich bin/war .


----------



## Michael H (15. Apr. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> aber ned nur guggn, notfalls dann aber auch handeln.


Soviel wie ich im moment seh sind die alle Quietschfidel , nichts Auffälliges


----------



## Andre 69 (15. Apr. 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> Ne Ne da liegt keiner Faul rum und wie gesagt gescheuert wird auch nicht , zumindest wenn ich am Teich bin/wa


Da gibst ja wohl nichts , aber auch garnüscht's mehr zuzusagen ! 
Meine Fischi's haben auch immer ein " Problem " ??? mit der Futterumstellung !


----------



## Michael H (16. Apr. 2016)

Morsche

So mal schnell in einer kleinen Regenpause ein Video gemacht . Hoffe man erkennt was ,besser geht irgendwie nicht .




_View: http://youtu.be/DCG6DjDQsKE_


----------



## Andre 69 (16. Apr. 2016)

Mahlzeit 
Also entweder du brauchst mehr Bäume um den Teich oder du schaust mal nach einem Polarisationsfilter für die Kamera 
Ansonsten sehe ich bei den Fischi's kein "abnormes" Verhalten ! Wenn sie hochschiessen , nach den Futter schnappen , planscht es . Sie erschrecken sich einfach , haben dies jetzt 4 Monate nicht gehabt ! 
---Sinkfutter !!! 
Halte ich für NORMAL !


----------



## Michael H (16. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
Sonne Sonne Sonne ich seh das gelbe große Ding am Himmel ....





_View: http://youtu.be/lB7ecPDW1k0_


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2016)

Also wenn das immer so ein __ Reiher ähnliches Beutetier am Teich Rand steht und nach mir mit irgendwas schmeißen tut, würde ich auch auf Tauchstation bleiben 
Schon mal am Futter geschnuppert?
Evtl. ist es auch nicht mehr so richtig Topf? ?


----------



## Michael H (16. Apr. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Schon mal am Futter geschnuppert?
> Evtl. ist es auch nicht mehr so richtig Topf? ?


Hallo
Sollte Fit sein , ist ein neuer Sack Mainichi. Daran sollte es nicht liegen .


----------



## troll20 (16. Apr. 2016)

Na dann liegt es wohl an der neuen Futtersorte, Fische sind halt auch nur Menschen und bei denen heißt es ja auch oft: kenne ick nicht essiger ick nicht


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2016)

Ich mach das Futter in einen Futterring. Zumeist am Abend oder in der Nacht holen die Sich was. Gestern war auch mal einer direkt nach 5 Min. da. Ist aber so viel leben bei mir im Teich das auch anderes finden.


----------



## Michael H (20. Apr. 2016)

Hallo
So, dann lass ich die Katze mal aus dem Sack .
Wasserwerte sind alle im Grünen Bereich .
Nur ein Problem haben meine Koi und zwar mit Kiemenwürmer'n .
Sobald ich konstante 15 Grad oder mehr im Teich hab wird Behandelt . Dann sollte das Erledigt sein .


----------



## tosa (20. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

Danke für die rückinfo, welches Mittel willst du nehmen?

Wir favorisieren derzeit diesen Wirkstoff, der geht kaum auf die Biologie.

http://koi-company.de/teichpflege/cyprinocur/cyprinocur-w.html#wichtigeinfos


----------



## troll20 (20. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Torsten,

hast du eine Erklärung für diese Sätze von deinen empfohlenen Medikament:
Durch die lange Standzeit des Wirkstoffes sollte nur gering gefüttert werden, damit einem die Wasserwerte und die Filterleistung nicht aus dem Ruder laufen. 
Zu
Der Wirkstoff Praziquantel beeinflusst die Filterbakterien nicht.


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo René,

Ich versuche es mal, ja, die Sätze wiedersprechen sich.....

Also jedes wurmmedikamemt beeinträchtigt die Biologie, das eine macht die Biologie komplett platt, sprich man fängt fast von 0 an. Dieses hier schränkt die Biologie etwas ein, von daher der Hinweis das man etwas weniger füttern sollte. 

Zu den standzeiten:
Das was die Bio komplett plättet muss 2x angewendet werden, bei dem von mir erwähnten reicht normalerweise eine Behandlung, die standzeit liegt nach Aussage meiner Ärztin bei Ca. 12-14 Tagen.


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2016)

Schade das kein Hinweis auf mögliche Schäden bei Fröschen und co eintreten oder auch nicht eintreten kann.
Da muss man sich also die Inhaltsstoffe ergoogeln


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2016)

Hi René,

Da kann ich nur aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das ich nach der Behandlung noch __ Frösche hatte. Ob das jedoch eine verbindliche Aussage sein kann möchte ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## muh.gp (21. Apr. 2016)

Ich hatte vor vier Wochen auch ein paar Würmchen auf den Koi und habe zwei Mal mit "__ Parasiten weiß" von Fishcare behandelt. Das Mittel ist ab 12 Grad einsetzbar. Gestern fand Frau Doktor keinen einzigen Wurm... 

Wichtig ist eine gute Belüftung während der Behandlung! Bei dem zu erwartenden Temperatursturz am Wochenende, würde ich ohne Abdeckung allerdings noch ein paar Tage warten.


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

Volle Zustimmung, ist übrigens der gleiche Wirkstoff mit gleicher konzentration!


----------



## Michael H (21. Apr. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> Danke für die rückinfo, welches Mittel willst du nehmen?


Hallo

Mir wurde nun Flubenol empfohlen . Danach sollte wieder alles im grünen Bereich sein ..


----------



## tosa (21. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

Das wirkt, achte auf die wasserwerte und füttere erstmal nach der Behandlung zurückhaltend!


----------



## Michael H (6. Mai 2016)

Michael H schrieb:


> wenn man in den Teich schaut und einen Bestimmten Koi sucht und ihn nicht findet ...?
> 
> Geht mir momentan so , suche schon seit 3 Tagen einen kleinen Ochiba Butterfly ( ca. 10 cm groß ) und find das kleine Kerlchen nicht .
> 
> Hatte den Reicher zu Besuch letzte Wochen , wer weiß wer weiß ........


Hallo

Heute morgen ist mein Ochiba doch wieder auf getaucht , wo ich ja schon dachte der ist in die Pumpe geschwommen .



Michael H schrieb:


> So hab meinen Ochiba gefunden .......
> Da meine Pumpen ohne Pumpenkorb in der Pumpenkammer liegen hat er es durch einen Bodenablauf und Ohne Kopf duch dir Pumpe bis ins Spaltsieb geschaft ....
> 
> Jaja ich weiß ist Schei..e , aber ohne die Pumpenkörbe geht der Schmutz um einiges Schneller aus dem System .


Nach einem guten halben Jahr ist er wieder aufgetaucht . Bloß was war das dann für einer den ich in der Pumpe damals gefunden hab ...


----------



## mitch (6. Mai 2016)

Hi Micha,

wenn du das nicht mehr weißt was das war, dann hast du zu viele Flossen im Wasser.


----------



## Michael H (6. Mai 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> 
> wenn du das nicht mehr weißt was das war, dann hast du zu viele Flossen im Wasser.


Hallo
Ja , zu viel kleine auf jeden Fall ...


----------

